# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  sp هنگام اجرا در ssms سريع است ولی وقتی از سورس فراخوانی می شود بسيار کند است !!!

## b581102

سلام . يک SP دارم که وقتی از Query Window آن را Execute  می کنم صفر ثانيه نتيجه را نمايش می دهد ولی وقتی با SqlCommand دات نت همان sp با همان پارامترها را اجرا می کنم و می خواهم داخل يک data table بريزم . حدود 30 الی 40 ثانيه طول می کشد. Execute plan هم کاملا Ok هست  . واقعا هنگ کردم !

----------


## aminaltavista

درود مهندس گرامی 

اگه میشه با break point تو همون قسمتی که دیتا میریزی تو datatable  و یا واکشی میکنی track کن ببین تاخیر از کدوم ناحیست ، و توضیحات بیشتر بزار از برنامت و الگوریتمت تا بهتر بتونم کمکتون کنم.

----------

